# Removing limiter caps from zama c carb



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

Just curious what is the best way to get a limiter cap off of an adjustment screw. This is an Echo blower with a Zama Cube Carb. It's a single adjustment screw and has a red cap on it that prevents it from rotatating more than half a turn or so. I tiried lightly prying on it but it didn't seem to budge. I would like to take the screw all of the way out to clean it. I guess I could chop it up with a pair of cutters or what ever..but if there is a smart easy way to get it off intact I would rather do that

Thanks
Spit


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

*Removing Carb adjustment Limiter Caps*

Anyone have a comment on this? Looking for the best was to get the red plastic cap off of the end of the adjustment screw. I would like to get the cap off intact and then be able to re-install it. Any input apreciated.

thanks

Spit


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Do you have any special tools to adjust them with? Not all of them have slotted heads underneath. It's almost impossible to pull them off without damaging the cap.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

no I don't have any tools for adjusting them. I have cut slots in carb screws with a die grinder and a diamond blade, in the past. I

Problem with the limiter caps is that you can only turn the screw 2/3rs or so of a turn in or out. No way to remove it for cleaning or greater adjustment. I suppose that I can cut the limiter cap off...Then screw the screw in counting the turns then back it out all the way screw it back in all the way and then back it out so I at least have it where it was. 

The caps must be glued on or forced on while the plastic is still hot/soft and sort of crimped on to the screw? cause they sure do not want to come off.


Thanks 

Spit


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

Limiter caps can be removed with a slotted screwdriver and using a fulcrum point and a little patience. Or you can take a heat gun and soften them up then pull them off with a pair of pliers.


----------

